# Getting fish shipped



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello aquarium people. 

I am looking for someone who is able to help me get some fish. 

The shipper can only ship to either Montreal or Toronto so I am basically looking for someone who can claim them pay the taxes and duty ( if there is any ) and then re-ship from Toronto to Halifax. 

the fish may need to be re-acclimated before reshipping depending on their transit time getting to Toronto and then how long they would be waiting to be shipped from Toronto to Halifax. 

I would be paying for the shipping and the duty and taxes and would also pay a little extra for the help.

if anyone is able to help please PM me and I can give you more details. 

I will be making a contract as well that both parties sign to cover my bum from possible theft if that should happen.


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

Where are you ordering from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

evan-beachouse-45 said:


> Where are you ordering from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greg at Little Africa Aquatics in Louisville, Kentucky. Louisville does not have any airlines that offer cargo to Halifax so only options are Montreal or Toronto.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish order*

hello there and welcome to the forum , why don't u msg mike at finatics


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What about Spencer Jack in Winnipeg he ships cichlids across Canada.


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 27, 2013)

bob123 said:


> What about Spencer Jack in Winnipeg he ships cichlids across Canada.


Have you seen spencer jacks list for Trophs ? 
It is non existent plus he hardly ever gets rare wild caught fish. 
Plus I have already bought and paid for my fish , if I could get excellent quality wild caught trophs from someone in Canada by all means show me where.

I have looked for two years

I may have the problem solved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

